# Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost



## RohanM (Jul 24, 2013)

wow that's fcuking awesome... 

Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2013)

So will that require a new kernel or will it be based on the same kernel with a different ROM ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah.......if battery life is boosted, then N4 will become a super awesome phone....... (It's awesome now)


----------



## ZTR (Jul 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> So will that require a new kernel or will it be based on the same kernel with a different ROM ??



4.3 comes with a new kernel lol


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Well battery backup improvement is real nice for everyone who will go to this platform.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2013)

Android 4.3 source code reveals support for 4K resolution


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2013)

Can't wait to get my hands on Android 4.3, which I hope will be released for my age old LG Optimus One!


----------

